# Help with soap signs



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 17, 2013)

My display has heaps of soap in baskets. The table has three tiers so I need a sign for each  basket of soap.  Other than gluing clothespins to sticks to fasten to the basket, any other ideas? 

I want the signs to be above each basket.  I have 14 baskets of various soaps.  

I thought of a florist fork - that holds the card when you get flowers but thought they would not be sturdy enough, especially outside.  Thoughts?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.displays2go.com/Category.aspx?ID=24224

I'm using a stand like one of these.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 18, 2013)

I actually like the idea of using a clothespin glued to the basket because it fits the feel of that kind of display.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 18, 2013)

I have all of my prices on one pricesheet and have two of them.  I keep them strategically placed around the table in something like this.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 18, 2013)

I do the same for pricing (acrylic sign holders), I am looking to identify each soap type in the individual baskets - I have lots!  I bought some clothespins and will experiment.  Thank you for the reply's.


----------



## jcatblum (Apr 20, 2013)

I use clothespins hotglued on wooden spoons. The spoons at Walmart are almost the same color as the clothespins.
For pricing I use index cards that are laminated. The do fall over if customers dig, but more customers fix them theirselves.


----------



## paillo (Apr 20, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> http://www.displays2go.com/Category.aspx?ID=24224
> 
> I'm using a stand like one of these.



I got all excited about a couple of these really cool things that were inexpensive -- er, until I saw I had to pay a penalty for a 'broken case' for not ordering 50, and then shipping that was half of what I wanted to buy. Boohoo! I guess I will be looking into the clothespin option too, while waiting for divine inspiration for recycled items I already have or can get for free...


----------



## Lindy (Apr 21, 2013)

Take a look around your local dollar store as well.  I found some fabulous picture holders that are shaped like fashionistas and hold a sign perfectly!


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 21, 2013)

You can also get clips like Shannon posted at the dollar store (the kind with the alligator clips) at least..we can here. I was just saying to my hubby yesterday that I needed to get some of those for my table! I'm glad to know they work well


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 22, 2013)

misskat22 said:


> You can also get clips like Shannon posted at the dollar store (the kind with the alligator clips) at least..we can here. I was just saying to my hubby yesterday that I needed to get some of those for my table! I'm glad to know they work well


 

I got some of those and they worked well, but would fall over when the wind blew.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 22, 2013)

Off to the dollar store...  Thanks, everyone!


----------

